# Tech Help Needed - Toshiba 42HL196 not recognizing Inputs



## durdensbuddy (Jun 20, 2011)

i have a toshiba 42" LCD (model 42HL196) that is not able to receive HD signals. My intention was to use this tv as my primary entertainment unit having it hooked up to my x360 and ps3, bluRay etc. However, the tv shows a blank screen when I attempt to use either the 360 or ps3. 

We haven't used this tv for HD in a while, it was our bedroom tv at our last house, but due to the size/config of our new apartment the larger tv is not able to be used in the living room. 

Using the ps3 as the example here are the steps I've taken:
1. confirm ps3 works on alternate tv.
2. switch hdmi cables, and ports. 
3. reset the ps3 to force it to reset the video output to match tv - resulted in a snowy green screen that allowed for the ps3 start up chime to be heard. (prior to that was a silent black screen)
3a. took ps3 to alt. tv and manually removed 1080p as an output option, again no luck.
4. tried hooking ps3 up using the supplied composite cables (yellow red and white) no joy.

Tried to get a hold of toshiba canada support but they have yet to reply to my email or phone message.

Hoping someone here has some suggestions that will be better than take it out back and treat it like the office space fax.


----------

